
Why Bitcoin Should Be Trading Above $800 or Below $450 by This Time Next Week - elishagh1
http://dashpaymagazine.com/index.php/2016/07/10/btc-trading-800-450-time-next-week/
======
gwern
Oh look, some technical analysis.

